# Boveda Packs & Pipe Tobacco



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Hi - Do you guys use Boveda packs when storing pipe tobacco in glass mason jars ?

I bought some 1 oz sample baggies of various pipe tobaccos and put them in a Tupperdor. (No Boveda). After a month, some if them don't have the aroma from the baggie that they did before. They smoke fine and the taste & aroma while burning is good. I bought some mason jars for storing larger quantities of loose tobacco. Do you guys use Bovedas ? What RH ? Of course, Bovedas and beads are often discussed on cigar forums - but I don't see much mention of them on pipe forums. Guys just put their tobacco in a jar and call it good - - for years even.

Any insight you can offer would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mephare (Jun 15, 2016)

No Boveda packs in my mason jars. I don't think there's any need for them. 

Mason jars are air tight, so the tobacco shouldn't dry out. Some people will warm up their jars in hot water, stick their tobacco in there, and tighten the lid. As the jars cool, it creates a light vacuum which seals the jars better. I'm sure that's ideal for storing your tobacco for 10 years if you're aging, but I just have a tendency to screw the lid on nice and tight, and I haven't run into any issues letting them sit 1-2 years. Plus, tobacco usually comes a little wetter than I like to smoke, so if it dries out a little bit over the years, I'm fine with that.

As far as I know, aging cigars is more about letting the oils of the cigar slowly release so the tobacco "melts" together, whereas pipe tobacco is more about fermentation over the years. You want some oxygen in there without letting it dry out, so don't pack your jars too tight.  I usually give mine a good shake on occasion, if it's a loose cut.


----------



## mephare (Jun 15, 2016)

Also, two more things: 

#1. If they're aromatics, they usually won't age for the better. Aromatics tend to lose flavor with age.

#2. I feel like plastic is a bad choice for pipe tobacco. Even if they're non aromatic, there's SOME kind of casing on the tobacco... I feel like the plastic would absorb some of that, or even worse the tobacco would absorb some of the plastic. Unless you're planning on going through it fairly quickly, get yourself some glass mason jars for $2 a piece.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

There not mentioned much because it would cost you 1000s... Figure even at with a small collection like mine it would be around 300$ for a 8g Boveda for each jar. 
The make foam coins. Toss em in the jar , let it rehydrate, take the coin out. Some people put a damp towel (dw)over the jar (me personally). Some put a potato in the jar(known to cause mold). 

Look into smaller Mason jars for ounce samples. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

No Boveda Packs needed, period!

For long term storage, there are two ideal ways to use. One take a sealed tin or pouch and seal it, in a vacuum sealed food saver bag. It will keep forever. Second and most common, sealed food storage jars. vary the sizes you use, so you can fill the jar as much as possible for long term storage. I believe someone above said that pipe tobacco needs air, that is definitely a NO!

Pipe Tobacco ages best without air. The oils come out after awhile, blend and crystallize. Fill the jar with the tobacco you have chosen, then set it, about half way, into some very hot water, but not boiling. Let it set for about 30 seconds and then remove it and seal it up quickly. As it cools, a vacuum will develop within the jar and it will seal up perfectly. BTW, use glass jars, not plastic or whatever. The tobacco will store perfectly for many, many years. I have been lucky enough to have smoked tobaccos stored that way for over 50 years.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Thanks guys ! Since getting into pipes a few months ago I've been trying various tobaccos. I've found a few that I'd like to buy in larger quantities. I'll get some more glass mason jars and store the tobacco as you've suggested.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

In case you haven't noticed from the posts in your threads, there's all kinds of options. It's like cigars, it's all trial and error, personal preference.You know the drill. If you can get 3 people to agree on anything ,that's the one you go with. Good luck getting that to happen. Pipes are worse than cigars, how do you pack a bowl, how to store tobacco, how to clean pipes, how to light them, smoking cadence, etc, etc, etc..

Smile brother, you'll figure it out.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

